# Information on Cottonmouth?



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi, can anyone give me information on cotton mouth disease? A couple days ago many of my fish seemed to have it (white blob/bunch/pod things in mouth or on lips). I put in some storebought medicine tablet things and they seem to be rid of it now.


How did they get it? 

What other factors could have givin it to them?

Should I stop feeding them or feed them less when infected?



Thanks, 
Betta splendens


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

First off, whenever you suspect fungus you should always quarantine the fish. 

It can be caused by a lot of things: incorrect pH, low oxygen content, ick, wounds....I'm not sure what you should do regarding their feeding levels. 
These are good sites: 
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=16&cat=1791&articleid=584
http://petcaretips.net/cotton-mouth-disease.html


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

2 more links: http://www.fishprofiles.com/files/profiles/d100011.htm.'
http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profiles/disease/freshwater/columnaris.html

Cottonmouth is caused by a bacteria. I believe a stressed fish is more prone to any type of illness. The stress could be from a number of things, including poor water quality or pH swings.

What is your water change schedule, how often and how much? Also, how often do you feed? And, what size tank and what all fish are in it?


----------

